# Berlusconi cade, polso e spalla lussati



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Da La Stampa http://www3.lastampa.it/politica/sezioni/articolo/lstp/467008/


Da La Repubblica 

Villa Certosa, Berlusconi cade e si lussa spalla e polso Il Cavaliere sarebbe caduto a terra pesantemente mentre girava per il grandissimo parco della Certosa

PORTO ROTONDO. Rovinosa caduta per l'ex presidente del consiglio Silvio Berlusconi, in vacanza a villa Certosa vicino a Porto Rotondo. Nel pomeriggio il Cavaliere sarebbe caduto a terra pesantemente mentre girava per il grandissimo parco della Certosa causandosi la lussazione di una spalla, di un polso e alcune contusioni di poco conto. Sono escluse, fino a verifiche radiologiche probabili nelle prossime ore, fratture. I primi soccorsi a Berlusconi sono stati prestati da Giorgio Puricelli - uno dei fisioterapisti del Milan e consigliere regionale lombardo del Pdl - che si trovava nella villa dell'ex premir.


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2012)

le bimbe si saranno spaventate?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Ringraziate il presidente!


----------



## herbertkilpin (31 Agosto 2012)

Una buona notizia.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Una buona notizia.



Il nuovo forum porta bene....


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2012)

Quando il gallo lo ha chiamato dicendogli: "l'olandese lì ci costa 3 milioni", Ilvio ha avuto un mancamento.


----------



## herbertkilpin (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo forum porta bene....



Ma non ancora abbastanza direi


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2012)

Come mi dispiace...


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Ma non ancora abbastanza direi





Vedrai con l'upgrade


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

LoL, ma io nn capisco i vecchi come fanno a cadere come dei sacchi di patate 
Ogni loro caduta è sempre "rovinosa"


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Dispiace.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> LoL, ma io nn capisco i vecchi come fanno a cadere come dei sacchi di patate
> Ogni loro caduta è sempre "rovinosa"



Con 3000 lividi dappertutto, davvero pazzesco.
E' un bel segno comunque..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Gliene stiamo tirando talmente tante...


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> LoL, ma io nn capisco i vecchi come fanno a cadere come dei sacchi di patate
> Ogni loro caduta è sempre "rovinosa"



perchè i vecchi hanno l'osteoporosi, gli basta una semplice caduta per fratturarsi.  

cmq ridendo e scherzando silvio ne ha 76 il mese prossimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> LoL, ma io nn capisco i vecchi come fanno a cadere come dei sacchi di patate
> Ogni loro caduta è sempre "rovinosa"



Mi hanno raccontato quando è caduta mia nonna, chi era con lei non si era nemmeno accorto che stesse cadendo perché sembrava una moviola, andava al rallentatore


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi hanno raccontato quando è caduta mia nonna, chi era con lei non si era nemmeno accorto che stesse cadendo perché sembrava una moviola, andava al rallentatore



Hanno un impatto violentissimo però, si lasciano proprio andare, respect


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Hanno un impatto violentissimo però, si lasciano proprio andare, respect



Mia nonna però è una roccia, è una specie di De Jong, è caduta più volte(in strada, a casa)e non si è mai fatta niente


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

eroi. mio nonno, e non scherzo, si è inciampato nelle ciabatte alzandosi dalla sedia e ha sfondato la vetrina del mobile col cranio.

Illeso 

Ancora sto ridendo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> eroi. mio nonno, e non scherzo, si è inciampato nelle ciabatte alzandosi dalla sedia e ha sfondato la vetrina del mobile col cranio.
> 
> Illeso
> 
> Ancora sto ridendo


Se Flamini gli fa un'entrata in tackle si spezza lui e non tuo nonno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Rimettiti Silvio!


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mia nonna però è una roccia, è una specie di De Jong, è caduta più volte(in strada, a casa)e non si è mai fatta niente



Mia nonna è caduta diverse volte negli ultimi mesi e aveva lividi pure negli occhi, non ho capito come però, pazzesco


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2012)

Dispiace..

- - - Updated - - -

Ma che discussione è ?? hahah


----------



## Sindaco (31 Agosto 2012)

è stato Tartaglia: gli ha buttato una statuetta del duomo tra i piedi che lo ha fatto inciampare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Pato style


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Peccato, sarà per la prossima


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Fisioterapista del Milan e CONSIGLIERE REGIONALE DEL PDL.

Avete capito o no perché abbiamo millanta infortuni a stagione e tutti con tempi di recupero astronomici?


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fisioterapista del Milan e CONSIGLIERE REGIONALE DEL PDL.
> 
> Avete capito o no perché abbiamo millanta infortuni a stagione e tutti con tempi di recupero astronomici?



Credo sia il contrario, è un fisioterapista che fa il consigliere, anche perchè è una professione regolamentata. Lo scandalo sta nella solita abitudine di piazzare gli amichetti in politica.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> eroi. mio nonno, e non scherzo, si è inciampato nelle ciabatte alzandosi dalla sedia e ha sfondato la vetrina del mobile col cranio.
> 
> Illeso
> 
> Ancora sto ridendo



Scusa, ma non riesco a non ridere


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma non riesco a non ridere



no, no ma anchio rido fino alle lacrime.

Peccato non l'abbia visto in diretta, senno sarei letteralmente morto dalle risate.
Tipo poi si è alzato, e con un rigolo di sangue che scendeva dal cranio sulla faccia se ne è uscito di casa come se nulla fosse, andando ad avvisare mia nonna che "si è rotta la dispensa" in dialetto.

quando me l'ha raccontato mio papa stavo letteralmente schiattando dalle risate.


----------



## Pedrosa (31 Agosto 2012)

nonni Iron Men 

mio nonno ha solo 4 dita, le altre sei tranciate tagliando legna o tirando su vecchie granate inesplose


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> nonni Iron Men
> 
> mio nonno ha solo 4 dita, le altre sei tranciate tagliando legna o tirando su vecchie granate inesplose



pure il nonno di un mio amico sè tagliato il pollice con la s.ega circolare.
tipo ci ha messo 10 minuti a capire che gli mancava il dito.

ma che bella è la demenza senile?  nostri eroi


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Mio nonno e' mezzo andato..era convinto che totti era venuto a casa a cenare, rotfl

non capisce piu' niente...


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> eroi. mio nonno, e non scherzo, si è inciampato nelle ciabatte alzandosi dalla sedia e ha sfondato la vetrina del mobile col cranio.
> 
> Illeso
> 
> Ancora sto ridendo


Aahahaahah muoio. Nonno Hero!


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Non si augura mai del male a nessuno


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2012)

ahahhah ... mi sono ammazzato dal ridere..


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mio nonno e' mezzo andato..era convinto che totti era venuto a casa a cenare, rotfl
> 
> non capisce piu' niente...


E dopo il nonno di cris che sfonda le vetrine a testate,ecco il colpo di grazia


----------



## Dottorm (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [...] I primi soccorsi a Berlusconi sono stati prestati da Giorgio Puricelli - uno dei fisioterapisti del Milan e consigliere regionale lombardo del Pdl - che si trovava nella villa dell'ex premir.



Quante cose si capiscono da queste apparenti sfumature...


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E dopo il nonno di cris che sfonda le vetrine a testate,ecco il colpo di grazia



 sto piangendo


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Ormai ha 76 anni... Rincorrere le ragazzine non è più roba per lui


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

topic of the year


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2012)

La testa.quando se la sfascia la testa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Una volta mio nonno non si ricordava la parola '' legna '', per spiegarmela mi fa '' quella là dietro in giardino, non quella che abbaia... ''


E il bello è che io ho pure capito al volo, incredibile.


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Una volta mio nonno non si ricordava la parola '' legna '', per spiegarmela mi fa '' quella là dietro in giardino, non quella che abbaia... ''
> 
> 
> E il bello è che io ho pure capito al volo, incredibile.



no va bè


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Mio nonno due giorni fa mi manda a prendere una pala enorme, torno e mi dice che dobbiamo andare a prendere la zappa e poi in autostrada in mezzo ai campi  

E' convinto di avere conti in Svizzera, che se qualcuno lo sapesse andrebbe in galera 

Ha 81 anni ma lavora ancora


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2012)

cmq galliani ha trovato il modo per ricattare silvio sul calciomercato:se d'ora in poi non vorrà cacciare dei soldi,fester manderà a casa sua dejong,flamini e muntari assetati di sangue e di violenza


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Ahahahah Magnus mi ha ucciso ahahhaahhahahahahahaha



Comunque spero che Celtic e Chelsea non giochino mai contro, spiegarlo a mio nonno sarebbe l'impresa della mia vita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pato style



Sta infettando la famiglia Berlusca col suo morbo


----------



## Gekyn (31 Agosto 2012)

Mio padre ormai diventato nonno pure lui, al ritorno da un viaggio in Thailandia, alla dogana italiana in aereo porto lo fermano e gli fanno aprire le valige, dato la sua età la apre al contrario e nell aprire gli cadono circa 25 scatole di viagra thailandese (comprato perché costa circa un terzo) alla vista di tutti questi blister di viagra i poliziotti gli chiedono il motivo di questo quantitativo e lui sapete cosa gli risponde? Gli dice che è andato laggiù ma si è preso la bronchite e non ha potuto usarle.....i poliziotti lo guardano sbalorditi e lo lasciano passare lo stesso, con tutte e 25 scatole di viagra!!


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mio padre ormai diventato nonno pure lui, al ritorno da un viaggio in Thailandia, alla dogana italiana in aereo porto lo fermano e gli fanno aprire le valige, dato la sua età la apre al contrario e nell aprire gli cadono circa 25 scatole di viagra thailandese (comprato perché costa circa un terzo) alla vista di tutti questi blister di viagra i poliziotti gli chiedono il motivo di questo quantitativo e lui sapete cosa gli risponde? Gli dice che è andato laggiù ma si è preso la bronchite e non ha potuto usarle.....i poliziotti lo guardano sbalorditi e lo lasciano passare lo stesso, con tutte e 25 scatole di viagra!!



Hai un padre eroico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

E' diventato un topic sui Nonni?  Tanto vale aprirne uno ufficiale! Blu provvedi!


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' diventato un topic sui Nonni?  Tanto vale aprirne uno ufficiale! Blu provvedi!



Darren perché vuoi un topic tutto tuo?


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2012)

e' piu' divertente di un topic su Ilvio


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sta infettando la famiglia Berlusca col suo morbo


Qualcosa di buono lo fa anche lui


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di buono lo fa anche lui



......ma milan forever dove è finito?


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......ma milan forever dove è finito?



Lo hanno rapito i mafiosi brasiliani


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo hanno rapito i mafiosi brasiliani



Se chiedono il riscatto chi lo paga? Pato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se chiedono il riscatto chi lo paga? Pato?



Riscatto?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Riscatto?



Darren, ritorniamo al topic.....occupiamoci del povero Silvio.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, ritorniamo al topic.....occupiamoci del povero Silvio.


Povero Silvio


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Povero Silvio



.....dispiaciuto?


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....dispiaciuto?


Tanto


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, ritorniamo al topic.....occupiamoci del povero Silvio.



Preghiamo per lui


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Preghiamo per lui



Non esageriamo......


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

oddio, il nuovo forum comincia a funzionare a dovere! XD


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> oddio, il nuovo forum comincia a funzionare a dovere! XD



...c'è ancora tanto lavoro da fare........


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...c'è ancora tanto lavoro da fare........


Infatti, per esempio ancora non vedo i topic da delirio assoluto di Iceman


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Infatti, per esempio ancora non vedo i topic da delirio assoluto di Iceman



....il nuovo forum lo frena un po'.....


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma siamo sicuri che giocassimo con gli sponsor sulla maglia?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



andava detta anche nel nuovo forum


----------



## Pitto91 (1 Settembre 2012)

jogging?? si sarà steso come fanno tutti i suoi coetanei, dai...


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

non era immortale?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> non era immortale?



Per il nostro bene, spero di no.


----------



## riccardokaka (1 Settembre 2012)

walteerino


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

comuqnue oh, una notizia fondamentale...berlusconi inciampa e la "notizia" finisce in ogni sito/giornale/radio..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> comuqnue oh, una notizia fondamentale...berlusconi inciampa e la "notizia" finisce in ogni sito/giornale/radio..



Il prezzo della celebrità.......


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Cutolo™ (2 Settembre 2012)

Ci siamo vicini dai.


----------

